# Ghost ASX 5100, Modell 2008



## shorty-07 (26. August 2009)

verkaufe mein Ghost ASX, Modell 2008

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ghost-ASX-5100-M...äder?hash=item35a335495e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## saturno (26. August 2009)

shorty-07 schrieb:


> verkaufe mein Ghost ASX, Modell 2008
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ghost-ASX-5100-M...äder?hash=item35a335495e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14




zu teuer, 2009er kostete ja gerade 1199,-- neu und kriegt man teilweise schon für 900ungerade bei der bucht, da mußte sicherlich noch abstriche machen, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

